# Wtb Dayton Huffman Head Badge



## russell amurao (Feb 17, 2016)

Looking for authentic dayton huffman badge. Please post your offer and price thank you! Photo from google not mine.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Might be better off posting in the "Wanted" section. V/r Shawn


----------



## russell amurao (Feb 17, 2016)

im sorry im new here.


----------

